
The company I am looking for to work - mtkocak
Hello,<p>I am looking for a company which,<p>- Work and Life balance is respected for 8 hours 5 deys in a week
- Employees help and smile each other
- Women and men treated and paid equally for the same job
- No mobbing at all, with real job security
- Offered jobs are permanent, not contract based to exploit workers
- A real equal employer who discriminates no one
- Invites employees to job interview for hiring them, not marketing<p>I am a Computer Scientist &amp; Engineer, ZCPE PHP Expert, Full-stack, back-end and front-end with JS and React experience. I also have a mobile app published in Google Play store, so I develop for Android and Ios too.<p>mynameismidori.com&#x2F;resume.pdf
======
brudgers
This would be better in the next monthly _Who Wants to be Hired_ thread. The
threads are created at 10am Eastern Time on the first working day of each
month. The next thread will be on Friday December 1, 2017.

